

Launch when you feel comfortably uncomfortable  - c1sc0
http://fr.anc.is/2012/07/18/comfortably-uncomfortable/

======
blacktar
‘If you are not embarrassed by the first version of your product, you’ve
launched too late.’- Reid Hoffman

